# hp psc 1315/1310 confusion



## shakyharrison (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi I know they made this already before but the thread was expired so here it is.
While installing the hp psc 1315 it was detected as a 1310 but the thing goes farther than installing problems: *I have looked * behind where the *label* is and *it actually says that is a 1310, * (although the the panel control with the buttons that has the sticker, says 1315 and the box also says 1315, so whats the deal??
Was i cheated at the store??
I bought the printer 2 days ago...
If someone knows something, please help.Thank you!!!!


----------



## shakyharrison (Aug 8, 2005)

*i think*

I think its something like this but im not sure: the psc 1315 is part of the psc 1310 series.....that has psc 1311 and psc 1315 and I think that theres is no psc 1310 printer. Could that be?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

exactly. no worries you have a 1315 but indeed it belongs to 1310 series we can say. same drivers would work them. annoying isnt it ? what is the use to make zillion models and series and bla bla's ?  
have fun with ur new printer.
make sure you dont have anythingelse running when installing the drivers. those drivers are especially very sensitive to ms word. so just run the driver installation close everything else.


----------



## Graham35 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Psc 1315*

Hi I am new here, I found this site whilst looking for some help to do with my HP PSC 1315.
I have had my unit for several months now and I am pleased with the performance etc. However I am a bit confused regarding the USB2 situatation, I have a high speed usb card in my PC, with a usb 2 cable plugged into my printer - yet when I hit the print button - in the menu it states USB001. I don't have anything else pluged into the usb2 card only the printer at the moment, as I have a seperate usb1 card for my other bits and pieces that are usb1 only.

Any ideas 
Thanks
Graham


----------



## n_i_t_i_n (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Graham,

USB001 is just the port number (Virtual printer port for USB), may be thats the only USB device connected to your system.
Its absolutely fine I feel. When you add any more USB device it should make another Virtual port for USB like USB002. So its just the naming convention of how a port will be referred to in a computer.

Feel free if you have any additional information/query.

Regards,

Nitin


----------



## Graham35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Nitin
Thanks for that, and it makes perfect sence what your saying.
I must have missunderstood the USB"001" assuming it was USB1
I often quote people " never assume anything"

Thanks again
Regards
Graham


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Parallel > USB for printing.

*runs away to his old skool computers*


----------



## rolexwatch (Sep 20, 2009)

*Look at these watches!*

Air Jordans
Air Jordan Fusion
Dunks Sb
Air Force ones
Air Max
Shox
Adidas
Greedy Genius
Bape
Lacost
Puma
Nike Tennis
Nike other
Ed Hardy
Ed Hardy Men Apparel
Ed Hardy Women Apparel
Ed Hardy Kid Apparel
Ed Hardy ACCESSORIES
Christan Audigier
Christan Audigier Men APPAREL
Christan Audigier Women APPAREL
other APPAREL &ACCESSORIES
other Apparel
other ACCESSORIES
NBA Teams
Atlanta Hawks
Boston Celtics
Charlotte Bobcats
Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers
Dallas Mavericks
Denver Nuggets
Detroit Pistons
Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets
Indiana Pacers
Los Angeles Clippers
Los Angeles Lakers
Memphis Grizzlies
Miami Heat
Milwaukee Bucks
Minnesota Timberwolves
New Jersey Nets
New Orleans Hornets
New York Knicks
Orlando Magic
Philadelphia 76ers
Phoenix Suns
Portland Trail Blazers
Sacramento Kings
San Antonio Spurs
Seattle SuperSonics
Toronto Raptors
Utah Jazz
Washington Wizards
NFL Teams
Arizona Cardinals
Atlanta Falcons
Baltimore Ravens
Buffalo Bills
Carolina Panthers
Chicago Bears
Cincinnati Bengals
Cleveland Browns
Dallas Cowboys
Denver Broncos
Detroit Lions
Green Bay Packers
Houston Texans
Indianapolis Colts
Kansas City Chiefs
Minnesota Vikings
New England Patriots
New Orleans Saints
New York Giants
New York Jets
Oakland Raiders
Philadelphia Eagles
Pittsburgh Steelers
San Diego Chargers
San Francisco 49ers
Seattle Seahawks
St. Louis Rams
Super Bowl Merchandise
Super Bowl XLII Gear
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tennessee Titans
Washington Redskins
Miami Dolphins
MLB Teams
Arizona Diamondbacks
Atlanta Braves
Baltimore Orioles
Boston Red Sox
Chicago Cubs
Chicago White Sox
Cincinnati Reds
Cleveland Indians
Colorado Rockies
Detroit Tigers
Florida Marlins
Houston Astros
Kansas City Royals
Los Angeles Dodgers
Los Angeles Angels
Milwaukee Brewers
Minnesota Twins
New York Mets
New York Yankees
Oakland Athletics
Philadelphia Phillies
Pittsburgh Pirates
San Diego Padres
San Francisco Giants
Seattle Mariners
St. Louis Cardinals
Tampa Bay Devil Rays
Texas Rangers
Toronto Blue Jays
Washington Nationals
NHL Teams
Anaheim Ducks
Atlanta Thrashers
Boston Bruins
Buffalo Sabres
Calgary Flames
Carolina Hurricanes
Chicago Blackhawks
Colorado Avalanche
Columbus Blue Jackets
Dallas Stars
Detroit Red Wings
Edmonton Oilers
Florida Panthers
Hartford Whalers
Los Angeles Kings
Minnesota Wild
Montreal Canadiens
Nashville Predators
New Jersey Devils
New York Islanders
New York Rangers
Ottawa Senators
Philadelphia Flyers
Phoenix Coyotes
Pittsburgh Penguins
San Jose Sharks
St. Louis Blues
Tampa Bay Lightning
Toronto Maple Leafs
Vancouver Canucks
Washington Capitals
World All Stars
COLLEGE Teams
All Tmams
Louis Vuitton Handbags
Chanel Handbags 
Gucci Handbags 
Balenciaga Handbags 
Fendi Handbags 
Yves Saint Laurent Handbags
Christian Dior Handbags
Burberry Handbags
Cartier Handbags
Celine Handbags
Chloe Handbags
Coach Handbags
Dolce and Gabbana Handbags
BALLY Handbags
Givenchy Handbags
Hermes Handbags
Jimmy Choo Handbags
Juicy Couture Handbags
Lancel Handbags
Marc Jacobs Handbags
Miu Miu Handbags
Mulberry Handbags
Prada Handbags
Thomas Wylde Handbags
Versace Handbags
Bottega Veneta Handbags
Brand Wallet 
WATCH BOXES
MONT BLANC PEN
ALAIN SILBERSTEIN
ANONIMO
A.LANGE & SOHNE
AUDEMARS PIGUET
BAUME & MERCIER
BELL & ROSS
BLANCPAIN
BREGUET
BREITLING
B.R.M
BURBERRY
BVLGARI
CARTIER
CHANEL
CHAUMET
CHOPARD
CHRISTIAN DIOR
CHRONOSWISS
CONCORD
CORUM
DEWITT
EBEL
FENDI
FRANCK MULLER
GERALD GENTA
GLASHUTTE
GRAHAM
GUCCI
HARRY WINSTON
HERMES
HUBLOT
IWC
JACOB & CO.
JAEGER LE COULTRE
LONGINES
LOUIS VUITTON
MAURICE & LACROIX
MONT BLANC
MOVADO
OMEGA
ORIS
PANERAI
PARMIGIANI FLEURIER
PATEK PHILIPPE
PAUL PICOT
PIAGET
PORSCHE DESIGN
PRADA
RADO
RICHARD MILLE
ROMAIN JEROME
ROGER DUBUIS
ROLEX
TAG HEUER
TECHNOMARINE
TUDOR
U-BOAT
ULYSSE NARDIN
VACH. CONSTANTINE
VERSACE
ZENITH
NFL
Arizona Cardinals
Atlanta Falcons
Baltimore Ravens
Buffalo Bills
Carolina Panthers
Chicago Bears
Cincinnati Bengals
Cleveland Browns
Dallas Cowboys
Denver Broncos
Detroit Lions
Green Bay Packers
Houston Texans
Indianapolis Colts
Kansas City Chiefs
Minnesota Vikings
New England Patriots
New Orleans Saints
New York Giants
New York Jets
Oakland Raiders
Philadelphia Eagles
Pittsburgh Steelers
San Diego Chargers
San Francisco 49ers
Seattle Seahawks
St. Louis Rams
Super Bowl Merchandise
Super Bowl XLII Gear
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tennessee Titans
Washington Redskins
Miami Dolphins
MLB
Arizona Diamondbacks
Atlanta Braves
Baltimore Orioles
Boston Red Sox
Chicago Cubs
Chicago White Sox
Cincinnati Reds
Cleveland Indians
Colorado Rockies
Detroit Tigers
Florida Marlins
Houston Astros
Kansas City Royals
L.A. Dodgers
Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim
Milwaukee Brewers
Minnesota Twins
New York Mets
New York Yankees
Oakland Athletics
Philadelphia Phillies
Pittsburgh Pirates
San Diego Padres
San Francisco Giants
Seattle Mariners
St. Louis Cardinals
Tampa Bay Rays Gear
Tampa Bay Rays
Texas Rangers
Toronto Blue Jays
Washington Nationals
NBA
Atlanta Hawks
Boston Celtics
Charlotte Bobcats
Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers
Dallas Mavericks
Denver Nuggets
Detroit Pistons
Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets
Indiana Pacers
Los Angeles Clippers
Los Angeles Lakers
Memphis Grizzlies
Miami Heat
Milwaukee Bucks
Minnesota Timberwolves
New Jersey Nets
New Orleans Hornets
New York Knicks
Orlando Magic
Philadelphia 76ers
Phoenix Suns
Portland Trail Blazers
Sacramento Kings
San Antonio Spurs
Seattle SuperSonics
Toronto Raptors
Utah Jazz
Washington Wizards

Rolex Watches
Breitling, Rolex, TAG HEUER
Rolex
Breitling Watches
Computer Radiation Eliminator
Replica Watches
Cartier Watches
Panerai Watches
Bvlgari Watches
Breitling Watches
Tag Heuer Watches
Patek Philippe Watches
Rado Watches
Mont Blanc Watches
A.Lange & Sohne
Piaget Watches
Vacheron Constantin
Frank Muller Watches
Breitling Watches
Longine Watches
Hublot Watches
Mont Blanc Watches
Panerai Watches
Chopard Watches
Vacheron Constantin
Bell&Ross Watches
Rolex Watches
Seo
Electromagnetic Radiation Eliminator
珠宝联盟网
珠宝
移动推拉门
全球贸易网
荣华网络
SEO
搜索引擎优化
seo
莆田装饰
莆田培训
怀孕知识
童话
童话故事

肮脏美学
肮脏美学
莆田外贸
贸易通
莆田网络公司
莆田
莆田新闻
莆田话
SEO
二元店
两元店
精品店
义乌小商品
one dollar shop
taylor made r7 cgb
taylormade golf
莆田SEO
SEM
儿童文学
海峡人才
怀孕知识
工艺美术城-中国.莆田
工艺美术城
Nike Shoes Wholesale
Wholesale nike shoes
wholesale nike shoes
nike shoes wholesale
Radiation Protection Products
Radiation Protection
japan txluck
才子男装
才子集团
油画批发
油画工作室
油画
莆田专业外贸网站建设
chinese tea wholesale
tea
SEM
MoneyBookers
林荣华
石英谐振器
32.768khz
晶振
振晶
表晶
莆田创意动画
莆田动画
保兰德
Breitling Watches
莆田黄页
莆田企业黄页
32.768Khz
石英谐振器
游戏外贸
游戏关键字优化
游戏优化
欧美网络游戏优化
莆田净水器
福建净水器
净水器
莆田SEO

Rolex Watches
Watch Boxes
Alain Silberstein
Anonimo
A.Lange & Sohne
Audemars Piguet
Baume & Mercier
Bell & Ross
Blancpain
Breguet
Breitling
Burberry
Bvlgari
Cartier
Chanel
Chopard
Christian Dior
Chrconoswiss
Corum
Dewitt
Ebel
Fendi
Frank Muller
Gerald Genta
Glashutte
Graham
Gucci
Hermes
Hublot
Iwc
Jacob & Co
Jaeger Le Coultre
Longines
Louis Vuitton
Maurice & Lacroix
Mont Blanc
Movado
Oris
Panerai
Parmigiani Fleurier
Patek Philippe
Paul Picot
Piaget
Porsche Desing
Prada
Rado
Roger Dubuis
Rolex
Tag Heuer
Technomarine
Vach. Constantine
Versace
Zenith
Chronomatic
Montbrilliant
Superocean

Taylormade R7 Drivers
Drivers
Irons
Putter
Wedge
Fairway Wood
Hybrids
Balls
Shoes
Accessories
Taylormade Wedges
Titleist Wedges
Callaway Fairway Woods
Mizuno Fairway Woods
Nike Fairway Woods
Ping Fairway Woods
Nike Shoes
Taylormade Fairway Woods
Callaway Hybrids
Taylormade Hybrids
Callaway Balls
Nike Balls
Taylormade Balls
Titleist Balls
Adidas Bags
Ping Bags
Titleist Bags
Callaway Bags
Taylormade Bags
Nike Bags
Adidas Shoes
Footjoy Shoes
Callaway Shoes
Golf Glove
Headcover
Sunglasses
Outwear
T-shirt
Callaway Drivers
Cleveland Drivers
Mizuno Drivers
Nike Drivers
Ping Drivers
Taylormade Drivers
Titleist Drivers
Callaway Irons
Cleveland Irons
Mizuno Irons
Nike Irons
Ping Irons
Taylormade Irons
Titleist Irons
Odyssey Putters
Ping Putters
Taylormade Putters
Titleist Putters
Yes Putters
Callaway Wedges
Cleveland Wedges
Clevelend Fairway Wood
Ping Hybrids

Wholesale Nike Shoes
Nike Shoes
Adidas Shoes
LV Shoes
D & G Shoes
Puma Shoes
Gucci Shoes
Prada Shoes
Hogan Shoes
Lacoste Shoes
Converse Shoes
Ed-hardy Shoes
Dsquared2 Shoes
Timberland Shoes
T-Shirt
Jeans
Hoodies
NFL Jerseys
wholesale nfl jerseys
NFL Jersey
Nike Shoes
Retro Jordan
Jordan Shoes
TradeCMS
Yellow Pages
Global Yellow Pages
金山毒霸
毒霸
有啊
有呀
百度有啊
oil painting
oil painting
oil paintings
oil paintings
wholesale oil painting
oil painting wholesale
china oil painting wholesale
Lacoste
Lacoste shirts
Lacoste shoes
ugg boots
UGG
Converse
Converse shoes
Embroidery
Embroidery Designs
Advanced Embroidery Designs
FREE Machine Embroidery Designs
NBA Jerseys
MLB Jerseys
NFL Jerseys
Jerseys wholesale
China Wholesale
UGG Boots
Authentic Ugg Boots
Boots

MAC Makeup
MAC Cosmetics
discount mac makeup
MAC Eye Shadow
ed hardy
ed hardy clothing
ed hardy shoes
ghd
ghd hair straighteners
chi
CHI straightener
ghd straighteners
chi hair straightener
nfl jerseys
nhl jerseys
soccer jerseys
nba jerseys
mlb jerseys
world cup
nfl apparel
nfl apparel
nfl jerseys
nhl jerseys
soccer jerseys
nba jerseys
mlb jerseys
world cup
nike shoes
wholesale nike shoes
Oil paintings
Oil painting
Paintings for sale
Handmade Oil Paintings
portraits
abstract paintings
van gogh reproductions
Monet paintings
Klimt paintings
Venice painting
oil portraits
replica bags
Replica Handbags
Replica bags
Designer Handbags
Gucci bags
Chanel bags
シャネルの鞄
ルイヴィトンの鞄


----------

